# Pc Aufrüsten/ Konfiguration



## NH-Vonotan90 (7. Oktober 2013)

*Pc Aufrüsten/ Konfiguration*

Hallo,

ich möchte meinen jetzigen Pc aufrüsten bzw. eventuell einen neuen kaufen (selbst zusammengestellt). Ich bin mir nicht wirklich sicher ob es sich lohnt meinen jetzigen Pc aufzurüsten. Ich kenne mich in diesem Bereich eigentlich ziemlich gut aus, aber wenn es darum geht, ob das und das Teil in mein jetziges Gehäuse passt bin ich schon überfordert  Da es ein Fertig-Pc ist, weiß ich nicht was das für ein Gehäuse ist und wenn ich mir dann raussuchen muss welche Größe z.B. das Mainboard hat und welches gute Mainboard die selbe hat, bin ich schon überfordert.. 

Die Daten sehen wie folgt aus:
CPU: AMD Phenom II Quad 840
GPU: NVIDIA GT 520
RAM: 8Gb (selbst nachgerüstet, vorher waren es 4Gb)
Mainboard: ASUS M5A78L-M LX
Netzteil: 420W LC-Power Silent-Deluxe ATX

Wenn ich den Pc aufrüste kann man folgende Dinge wohl lassen bzw. würde ich an folgendem sparen: 
-500Gb SATA 7200rpm (kann aufgerüstet werden)
-USB Anschluss (3.0- ist in Ordnung)
-Das Gehäuse
-Windows 7 64-Bit
-DVD Brenner

Mit dem Pc möchte ich hauptsächlich Office Arbeit erledigen (Browsen, nicht aufwendige Bearbeitungsprogramme usw., also nichts großartig aufwendiges) und natürlich möchte ich damit Spielen .
Meine Anforderungen:
-mindestens Full HD 
-Spiele wie Battlefield 4 auf hohen Settings (muss nicht Ultra sein mit Max. AA, Kantenglättung und PhysX, aber sollte schon hoch mit z.B. 6x AA laufen)
-Die Hardware soll möglichst aufrüstbar sein

Jetzt die Frage: Macht es Sinn meinen Pc noch aufzurüsten? Wenn ja welche Hardware sollte ich neu kaufen (bitte nicht nur eine Graka, sondern die Teile die ich neu brauche bitte alle in einer Konfi aufzählen)?

---------------------------

Wenn ich mir eurer Meinung nach ein neues System kaufen sollte, wie sollte es eurer Meinung nach aussehen (hier bitte ebenso eine komplette Konfi)? Ich habe hier mal eine, die ist aber relativ teuer, deshalb wäre es doch besser wenn ich noch was aus dem jetzigen System herausholen kann:

Gehäuse: Coolermaster - Silencio 450, schallgedämmt
CPU: Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G43, Intel Z87
GPU: HD7950
RAM: 8Gb Kingston
Festplatte: 1TB WD Caviar Green
Netzteil: 580W - BeQuiet! Straight Power E9 CM
inkl. Zusammenbau+ installiertes BS (Hardwareversand.de):
~920€

Dazu kommt dann noch ein Laufwerk, eine SSD o.ä. und schon bin ich bei 1000€


Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im voraus, MfG


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2013)

Was möchtest Du denn investieren? Das wäre die wichtigste Frage. 

Von Deinem alten PC kann man halt echt kaum was brauchen außer Gehäuse, Festplatte und DVD-Brenner.


----------



## NH-Vonotan90 (8. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn ich den Pc komplett neu kaufe, werde ich wohl in eine Preisklasse von der bereits erstellten Konfi kommen. +
Wenn der jetzige Pc nachgerüstet wird sollte es sich eben im Vergleich rentieren, also da dann nicht auch 900€, dann kann ich mir den auch neu kaufen . Kann dann gegebenenfalls der Prozessor z.B. auch drinbleiben oder das Mainboard wenn sich das mit meinen Anforderungen zumindest ~halbwegs~ deckt. Anders kann ich ja gar nicht billiger davonkommen.

Dass der alte Pc schrott ist habe ich mir ja irgendwie schon gedacht, aber die 3 Komponenten wären ja schon nen Anfang (vllt noch was von dem Rest, absolut für die Tonne sind eben GPU+Netzteil) 

Wenn meine Anforderungen auch mit einem 600€ Budget gedeckt werden können, bin ich damit natürlich auch zufrieden, aber sollte eben die Anforderungen erfüllen und paar Jährchen seinen Dienst tun bzw. auch aufgerüstet werden können. Über die 1000€ auf keinen Fall (Monitor,Maus,usw sind da natürlich nicht mit eingerechnet).


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

Schrott sind die alten Teile nicht, aber bei der CPU sollte man die auch erneuern, und DANN würd ich direkt ein neues Board mit CPU auf Intel-Basis nehmen. Ne gute Grafikkarte sollte dann wiederum ein neues Netzteil dazubekommen, und dann bist Du eben schon dabei, dass du bis auf das Gehäuse und die Laufwerke nix weiter nutzen kannst - doch, Moment: das RAM kannst Du auch noch nutzen, das ist ja DDR3, oder?

Du könntest zwar ggf. noch eine bessere AMD-CPU auf das Board machen - aber das wird wohl nix. Laut Asus M5A78L-M LX - Motherboards - ASUS ginge zwar auf Deinem Board zB noch ein FX-8120, aber nur die 95W-Version, und die gibt es nicht mehr. Und ein moderner Intel core i5 wäre halt dann sowieso noch ein gutes Stück besser.

VIELLEICHT reicht Dir aber fürs erste nur ne neue Grafikkarte plus Netzteil - aber früher oder später muss dann auch die CPU neu her. 


Mein Vorschlag für 600€:

CPU hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information  170€
Board http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/94000/ASUS+B85M-G+%28C2%29.article 60€ => Dein Board ist µATX, das heißt Dein Gehäuse vielleicht auch - daher hab ich ebenfalls lieber µATX genommen
Netzteil hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information  55€

Grafikkarte MSI R7950 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC BE, Grafikkarte die ist bei alternate grad unschlagbar günstig für 200€

Macht zusammen 485€. Wenn Du willst, bestellst Du halt noch ne Festplatte neu dazu hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information  das sind dann zusammen ca 540€. Selbst wenn Du dann doch noch ein neues Gehäuse bestellst: für 40-60€ sind die modernen Gehäuse schon sehr gut, dann bist Du bei 600€. 

RAM und DVD-LW hast Du ja so oder so in jedem Falle bereits. Oder ist das DVD-LW vielleicht noch eines für IDE und nicht SATA?


und so oder so kannst Du Dir natürlich auch noch ne SSD und ein neues Windows "gönnen" - 120GB SSD http://www.hardwareversand.de/Solid...M500+120GB+SATA+6GB+s+6,4CM+(2,5)+7mm.article 75€, Windows 64bit ca 80€ => ca. 160€, dann bist Du mit Zusammenbau bei hardwareversand (die Grafikkarte kannst Du trotzdem bei alternate bestellen) immer noch erst bei 800€, wenn Du doch nen komplett neuen PC zusammenbauen lässt und lediglich den alten DVD-Brenner selber nachträglich noch einbaust.


----------



## NH-Vonotan90 (8. Oktober 2013)

RAM kann weiter verwendet werden, ist auch DDR3. Den habe ich ja nachträglich eingebaut, hat aber nur 1333Mhz, sollte wohl aber kein Problem darstellen.

Deinen Vorschlag finde ich ziemlich gut, aber hast du noch ein anderes Netzteil, welches mit den anderen Komponenten zusammenpasst? Das ist "nur" ein Bronze-Netzteil, ich setze da lieber auf Gold (falls ich später aufrüste o.ä.). Was ist denn mit der Graka bzw worin besteht der Unterschied zur "normalen" HD7950? Die ist ja schon ne Ecke billiger . 

Zu dem Laufwerk... Doch es ist IDE (habe ich selbst gerade erst bemerkt ^^) LG GH22NP20 AUAA10B DVD-Brenner 22x IDE bulk, schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Aber ich denke, ein neues LW kann ich mir noch dazu kaufen..

Wenn ich noch ein anderes Netzteil kaufe+neues LW komme ich trotzdem nur auf ~560€.. Mein BS kann ich behalten, ebenso wie RAM& Gehäuse. 

Hast mir schon gut weitergeholfen, danke .


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

Die 7950 ist da nur grad im Angebot, vlt auch, weil neue AMD-Karten bald in die Läden kommen sollen - aber an sich sind alle im Handel noch erhältlichen 7950 die "boost"-Version, das ist also einfach nur ein sehr guter Preis, der nichts mit dem Modell an sich zu tun hat.

Das mit Bronze und Gold solltest Du nicht überbewerten - viele "bronze" scheitern nur knapp an den Silber/Gold-Bedingungen, und zB das BQ hat bei 50% Last, das wäre bei einem nicht ganz so fordernden Game der Fall (ca 250W), 87% Effizienz, ein Gold-Modell 90%. Das heißt: für 250W benötigten Strom zieht das Bronze 288W aus der Steckdose, das Gold 278W, 10W Unterschied. Und bei wenig Last, zB Office, sieht es so aus: BeQuiet E8-500W hat 84%, Gold wäre 87%, da braucht ein moderner PC ca 80W, d.h. 95W vs. 92W, 3W Unterschied. Wenn Du jetzt JEDEN Tag im Jahr den PC 10 Std lang an hast und davon 2 Stunden spielst, sind das 8h x 0,003KW + 2h x 0,01KW = 0,44KWh, mal 365 Tage = 16KWh, das sind 4€ im Jahr (25Cent/KWh) - WENN du halt wirklich den PC so lange pro Tag nutzt.

Aber das hier zB hätte Gold und wäre nicht viel teurer: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Fractal Design Tesla R2 500W


Wegen IDE: falls die alte HDD auch IDE hat, kannst Du die natürlich ebenfalls nicht nutzen. und beim neuen DVD-LW: Brenner kosten unter 20€, und die sind alle ähnlich, da musst Du also nix beachten.


----------



## NH-Vonotan90 (8. Oktober 2013)

Dann nehme ich das Bronze Netzteil.. Von BeQuiet bin ich überzeugt, und an dem bisschen Leistung soll es jetzt nicht scheitern 

Festplatte hat SATA. Bezüglich des Laufwerks: Wie sieht es da aus, mit den Abmessungen? Muss ich da etwas beachten, oder ist es wirklich egal welches ich nehme?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

Die Laufwerke sind alle genormt zumindest von Breite und Höhe und maximaler Länge, die passen aber in die dafür gedachten Gehäuseschächte immer rein. Vielleicht schau am besten mal in die Produktdetails bei den in Frage kommenden Modellen rein, da sollte auch die jeweilige Länge stehen. Wenn du da zwischen 3-4 Modellen schwankst, nimm halt den kürzesten, weil es dann einfacher mit dem Kabelverlegen ist.

Ach ja: die Farbe könnte natürlich ein Problem werden, falls du kein schwarzes Gehäuse nimmst - nimmst du aber ja


----------



## NH-Vonotan90 (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich wollte heute alles bestellen, aber dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Graka nicht mehr verfügbar ist , aber kurz darauf habe ich die neuen R9 Modelle von Radeon entdeckt. 
http://geizhals.de/eu/powercolor-radeon-r9-270x-oc-axr9-270x-2gbd5-dh-oc-a1013303.html
http://geizhals.de/eu/powercolor-radeon-r9-280x-axr9-280x-3gbd5-dhe-a1013294.html

Die R9-270X-OC kostet nur 170€ und die R9280X kostet 255€. Schätze die Preise werden sich noch ändern, aber ich finde vor allem die erste Karte ist einen Blick wert. Die würde ja auch auf mein Mainboard passen, aber macht der Rest der Konfiguration noch Sinn bzw. ist die Zusammenstellung mit diesem NT, der CPU usw. dann noch gut aufeinander abgestimmt?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2013)

Die R9 280X ist an sich noch besser, denn die ist so schnell wie eine GTX 770 (320€). Die R9 270X ist für den Preis aber auch sehr gut, die ist wohl so stark wie eine 7950. Also auch Top-Preis und deutlich günstiger als eine gleichstarke Nvidia GTX 760.

Strombedarf wäre da kein Problem, die neuen sind wohl sogar etwas sparsamer als die alten gleichstarken.


----------



## NH-Vonotan90 (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich frage mich, ob es sinnvoller ist noch zu warten, oder jetzt zuzuschlagen... Vllt wird die Karte noch teurer, vllt. aber auch billiger 
Meinst du ansonsten passt das? Wenn ja, werde ich wohl alles gleich bestellen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2013)

Kann man nie genau sagen - der Preis ist für die Leistung echt sehr gut, und normalerweise werden die Karten nach ein paar Wochen nochmal günstiger, aber AMD hat due evlt. direkt zum "Kampfpreis" rausgebracht, so dass warten vlt nix bringt. 

Wenn man wirklich lange wartet, wird es natürlich idR immer billiger - aber man will ja nicht gleich 6 Monate warten und bis dahin dann nicht oder nur sehr gebremst mit nem alten PC spielen....


----------



## NH-Vonotan90 (15. Oktober 2013)

Dann werde ich mal bestellen. Danke für deine Hilfe .

Edit: Habe jetzt alles bestellt und gestern zusammengebaut..

Baum Booten von Windows gab es ziemlich Probleme. Windows wollte einfach nicht starten, ich habe bei dem Problem auf die Festplatte getippt und diese an einem 32 Bit System ausprobiert, da lief sie komischerweise einwandfrei, also bei mir probiert: Geht nicht. Dann musste ich die Festplatte auf IDE umstellen und siehe da: Es funktioniert. 

Pc gestartet und schon kommt das nächste Problem: Ich habe keine Internetverbindung (alle anderen Geräte im Haus liefen optimal). Nach vielem Probieren bin ich darauf gekommen mir mal den neusten LAN-Treiber runter zu laden, dies hat dann auch wieder funktioniert.

*Und jetzt stehe ich vor dem nächsten Problem* (zu meiner eigentlichen Frage): *Ich kann die On-Board Grafikkarte nicht ausschalten. Auf dem Windows Leistungs-Index habe ich eine 1,0 (von 10 Punkten) und auch z.B. Skyrim läuft mit der On-Board Graka...Ich habe im Handbuch geschaut, aber nichts gefunden, hab auch schon gegooglet und nichts gefunden. Im Bios-Menü kann ich nur die Graka für die Display-Anzeige auswählen.. hilft aber nicht wirklich. 
Kann mir jemand helfen ?*

Edit 2: Hab die R9 270X rausgebaut um zu schauen, was nun angezeigt wird. Es wird dann die Intel 4600 angezeigt (On-Board Graka), wenn ich die andere wieder einbaue wird die AMD 8800 angezeigt, aber ich habe doch eine R9 270X (frühere HD 7870). Ich probiere mal Skyrim aus und messe die Fps auf "sehr hoch", müsste ja eigentlich flüssig auf Full-HD mit 50+ Fps laufen.


----------

